

Tesla CEO Elon Musk Threatens Firings After Dismal China Sales - jstreebin
http://recode.net/2015/02/10/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-threatens-firings-after-dismal-china-sales/

======
whoisterencelee
Been in touch with them over here in Hong Kong, and although they seemed
professional in handling inquires, seems management is preventing them to be
more active on local opportunties, also marketing is not effective against
local competition.

